# Muslims in Britian, So Smart/Superior They Don't Get It



## SolaGratia (Dec 2, 2008)

I don't blamed the Muslims, I blamed the British people for not doing anything about it.

[video=youtube;C73ePf_2KVw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C73ePf_2KVw[/video]


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 2, 2008)

There are (tiny) voices here and there in Europe. In Holland, Geert Wilders has been living under a death sentence for years because of his opposition to Islam. His movie "Fitna" can be downloaded for free (only about 15 minutes). He has a security team keeping him alive, but I am guessing that it is only a matter of time before they get him.


----------



## Jon Lake (Dec 2, 2008)

I have the weird feeling that Muslims might push to far to fast and Europe will wake up, and smack somebody around.


----------

